
CEO's INTEL Trades on NASDAQ - T2_t2
http://www.nasdaq.com/quotes/insiders/krzanich-brian-m-872413
======
T2_t2
I don't know how to read this, as Krzanich "traded" 889,878 shares 11/29/2017,
but 11/01/2017 lists that he had 495,743 "Shares Held". Can someone explain
this to me?

~~~
bonzini
He exercised options before selling the 900,000 shares, so that his total was
a bit more than one million.

